# Air Force Begins Deployment of the SIG SAUER M18 Duty Pistol



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-deployment-of-the-sig-sauer-m18-duty-pistol/


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

From what rumours I have heard, shortly after production of those firearms there were some issues with it. Some rumours were that they were cable of firing on their own if accidently dropped. I wonder if that problem has been fixed if indeed it was a problem.


----------

